# The Passion of the Christ



## Bondman (Jan 18, 2007)

I have "The Passion of the Christ" coming tomorrow in the mail and Layman Joe has just informed me of the great error I would be making in viewing this by becoming complicit in the transgression of the second commandment.

Just looking for a few thoughts.


----------



## Casey (Jan 18, 2007)

Perhaps this will help you some:

*Q. 109.* _What sins are forbidden in the second commandment?_
*A.* The sins forbidden in the second commandment are, all devising, counseling, commanding, using, and any wise approving, any religious worship not instituted by God himself; *the making any representation of God, of all or of any of the three persons, either inwardly in our mind, or outwardly in any kind of image or likeness of any creature whatsoever*; all worshipping of it, or God in it or by it; the making of any representation of feigned deities, and all worship of them, or service belonging to them; all superstitious devices, corrupting the worship of God, adding to it, or taking from it, whether invented and taken up of ourselves, or received by tradition from others, though under the title of antiquity, custom, devotion, good intent, or any other pretense whatsoever; simony; sacrilege; all neglect, contempt, hindering, and opposing the worship and ordinances which God hath appointed.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 18, 2007)

Bondman said:


> I have "The Passion of the Christ" coming tomorrow in the mail and Layman Joe has just informed me of the great error I would be making in viewing this by becoming complicit in the transgression of the second commandment.
> 
> Just looking for a few thoughts.



Hi, nice name. Vaughan is one of the greatest and least used names in the world.


As to the movie, I'd say avoid it. I saw it at the movies when I was younger and far more liberal, and regret it now. Even apart from the idolatry involved in it (emotional appeal based on physical representation), it contains quite a few directorial and Catholic tweaks which are just rubbish (Jesus invented chairs?!?!).

Definitely give it a miss.


----------



## daveb (Jan 18, 2007)

You may want to check out this thread:

Images and the 2nd Commandment

and this brief article:

Pictures of Christ - John Murray


----------



## Miller (Jan 18, 2007)

So what would you do if you'd gotten a tattoo of Jesus and now come to the realization that you shouldn't have?


----------



## tdowns (Jan 18, 2007)

*Laser removal???*

Pay the big bucks and laser if off....????


----------



## Devin (Jan 18, 2007)

Regardless of what you do, when you're done with it, I hear it makes for a good skeet target.


----------



## Bondman (Jan 19, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Hi, nice name. Vaughan is one of the greatest and least used names in the world.
> 
> 
> As to the movie, I'd say avoid it. I saw it at the movies when I was younger and far more liberal, and regret it now. Even apart from the idolatry involved in it (emotional appeal based on physical representation), it contains quite a few directorial and Catholic tweaks which are just rubbish (Jesus invented chairs?!?!).
> ...



We are agreed, perhaps I will name my firstborn child, God willing, Vaughan Vaughan. 

As for the movie, I think I'm gonna have to pass on it. Good advice brethren. I appreciate it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2007)

joshua said:


> How did one get a tattoo of Jesus if they didn't know what he looks like? Just tattoo some preferred name under this picture and that's who it'll be then. Bob. Josh. Eddy. Of course, then, someone might think this person's homosexual, if it's a man.



You could have "House Parents are great people tatooed around it and say it's an old picture of me!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2007)

joshua said:


> How did one get a tattoo of Jesus if they didn't know what he looks like? Just tattoo some preferred name under this picture and that's who it'll be then. Bob. Josh. Eddy. Of course, then, someone might think this person's homosexual, if it's a man.


Actually if you put some round rimmed sunglasses on the tattoo looks like John Lennon.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 19, 2007)

Bondman said:


> I have "The Passion of the Christ" coming tomorrow in the mail and Layman Joe has just informed me of the great error I would be making in viewing this by becoming complicit in the transgression of the second commandment.
> 
> Just looking for a few thoughts.



Avoid it like the plague.


----------

